# JTextField formatieren



## Anfänger (20. Aug 2004)

Hallo, wer könnte mir behilflich sein, mit Formatierung JTextField ? er soll eigentlich  nur Stringwerte einnehmen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

1. Benutz das JFormattedTextField
2. Es ist die Definition eines Textes, das er aus Zeichen besteht. Eine Sammlung von Zeichen beliebiger Art nennt man auch String... d.h. ein Textfeld hat _immer_ einen String eingetragen, und nix anderes.  :arrow:  Oder missverstehe ich dich da gerade  :wink:


----------



## Anfänger (20. Aug 2004)

JTextField soll nur Buchstaben unterstützen, kein Intwerte kein Sonderzeichen.

wenn möglich ein kleines Beispiel für Anfänger.

Vieled Dank im Voraus


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2004)

```
try
{
	this.txtInput = new JFormattedTextField(new MaskFormatter("??????????"));
}
catch (ParseException e)
{
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Guckst du hier:  http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/ts...s/javadoc/javax/swing/text/MaskFormatter.html
oder hier: 
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Oberflaechenprogrammierung/57.html#TABMASKFORMATTER


----------

